# Peeing ? 4 year old standard



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Is he neutered or entire? And is he peeing or marking? 

If he has got used to gong whenever he needs to it may take him a while to regain control, and relearn that he needs to go outside to do it. Assuming that it is peeing not marking, I think I would go bakc to basics, and take him out every hour for a few days, giving him wonderful treats every time he performs. Then work to put it on cue, by adding in a word as he is peeing (what you choose is up to you, but remember you may want to use it in public with people around! Don't choose anything too embarassing...), and gradually increase the time between trips out.

You could also try teaching him to ring a bell when he wants to go out - it has been very successful for many people, although others found their poodles tended to get rather too keen on the idea of a human slave dedicated to opening doors for them...!

If he is finding it difficult to hold his pee, it would be sensible to have him checked by a vet and to take a uring sample, just i case of infection. A change of home is stressful for dogs - it could be a mild infection, or just getting used to a new place and new rules.


----------



## Polly (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you for the advice. He is neutered. I have an appointment with the Vet so I'll have him checked . I also noticed that he seems to pee frequently ( sometimes he has a long pee then a shorter one 5 minutes later -- I was thinking that maybe he was splitting them up so he would get another treat -- sometimes he lifts his leg but no pee and then comes towards me looking for a treat ! ).


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Could be marking. Sounds like it to me. Was your other one a male?


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

yep read the post again. I think he is marking. But checking him with the vet is good idea.


----------



## Polly (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. Yes, my previous poodle was a male ( neutered). I had all the carpets professionally cleaned before getting my new poodle.
If it's a marking issue, what should I do ?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

If it's marking, that behavior should subside once he gets used to his new home. I adopted a 2 year old Havanese (Louis). He marked a lot when I first brought him home, on top of him not being housebroken. He is a toy breed so I may have more of a challenge on my hands than your adult standard! 

Standard poodles are smart and should be able to pick up quickly on what you want them to do. Do you crate him when you leave the house? I would suggest this at least until he settles into a routine. Louis does not tell me when he has to go, I just have him on a strict potty schedule. Basically after waking, playing, and eating. If I can't watch him he's in his crate or he's tied to me on a leash. You will be surprised that even if male dogs potty outside, they still "save" their pee for marking later. I also walk Louis outside, even if it's just around the block to empty his bladder and to satisfy his urge to mark. This has helped immensely with marking in the house. Every time you take your poodle outside, ring some bells before going out (strung around the doorknob), let him potty and praise him. This is how I trained Leroy to ring the bells as a pup and he eventually ended up ringing them on his own.

Just hang in there! I know the housebreaking/potty issue can get annoying. I felt like a failure many times when I'd find Louis peeing in the house. You CAN teach an old dog new tricks!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I think he was in the kennel because he was not housebroke... I would start over as if he were a new puppy. I think he will get the ideal soon. Good luck and thanks for taking him in, he needed a new home.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

My boys wear belly bands in the house to prevent them from "marking" my furniture and carpet and each other. LOL. They are both fixed and when Omar was the only male he did not mark. When we got Nicholas (also fixed) the 2 idiots started marking everything. I bought belly bands online from ebay and problem solved for me. They still mark but it just wets their belly band and then we change them. Kind of a pain but way less problem than shampooing carpets and cleaning furniture.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> I think he was in the kennel because he was not housebroke... I would start over as if he were a new puppy. I think he will get the ideal soon. Good luck and thanks for taking him in, he needed a new home.



I tend to agree. I do not think it is marking. He just doesn't know that it is not okay to pee in the house. When in the house he must learn to hold it. The only way to solidify this is to constantly get him out to pee and praise. It seems as though if he gets the urge to pee he just goes where he is. 

Was he a stud dog? I find that males that were used at stud...even though they are now neutered do tend to want to leave their scent when they are peeing. They will just pee a bit here and there...it is amazing how much they can hold. But that is the key word...they can hold it. With a little patience he will soon comprehend that he should not pee in the house.

I am glad you found yourself a poodle....would love to see pics of him!

Sherry


----------

